# Bee Swarm



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Are these honey bees? They moved into this tree about a month ago. It was quite a site. I noticed because I was out feeding calves and the calf area was just thick with bees. The next day I noticed a few bees buzzing around and then a saw they moved into this hole in the tree. The hive has been a lot of entertainment for the family. The kids and I like to go and quietly stand and watch them at work. They have polished the wood on the outside of the tree which is very pretty. Do these bees have a chance of surviving winter where they are? We're in south central Kansas. The tree is in a single row of trees with highway on one side and farm buildings on other. Would an experienced bee keeper be able to move the hive and put them in their own hive? 

Thanks,
Heather


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes they are honey bees.
You can help them make it thru the winter by placeing syrup make with cane sugar mixed with water at a 2 water to 1 suger ratio.
Place it in some thing like a bird bath with floating chunks of wood.
Watch out for all the yellow jacket wasp it will draw though.

 Al


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

How in the world would you extract them without hurting the tree?


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

They can be removed by trapping, but would most likely die if done this year. Their best chance is to leave them in the tree until spring. Is they have a large enough cavity in the tree and available forage, "or feed" they should make it fine.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Alley - I thought feeding for winter was 2:1 sugar:water and spring feeding was equal parts sugar:water 

???


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

So do I leave food out for them all winter or do I feed them through the fall? Will they go dormant and not come out of the hive at some point during late fall/early winter? 

Heather


----------



## the kid (Jul 9, 2006)

feeding will help give them winter stores .. after it gets colder they will cluster and only come out on the warm days and then just to do there duty. ( poop ) and to clean the hive of the dead ..
the kid


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your right I did revearse the ratio. Should have been two sugars to one of water.

 Al


----------

